

Ask HN: Facebook Connect and Twitter Auth enough for Web App? - tikna

I am working on a Web App which is good without requiring any user to register/login. However, the user might need to save some of the settings which might only be provided by Login. Just want to know if providing with Facebook and Twitter IDs to login will cover 100% of the users. Is there anyone here who don't use any of these service?
======
stray
I don't.

